# All embryos complex abnormal



## BabyinLondon (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello everyone and good luck with your journeys!

I have just done my first IVF cycle. Of six eggs collected, 5 blastocysts developed and were biopsied for PGS testing,  I just got the results back today and all 5 were complex abnormal.

Has anyone else over 40 had all abnormal son a first cycle and then gone on to have a euploid embryo?

I am on a short agonist protocol of buserilin, gonal f and menopur and did Estrogen priming.

Thanks for any encouraging stories as I am feeling really down


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I’m sorry to hear that. Sadly over 40 egg quality does drop and the. When you add in pgs they screamed them and often issues are found. 

Might be worth reading or posting on the pgs board as I’m sure there will be someone there. All my pgs cycles were donor eggs and even then the last three rounds failed. It’s tough but don’t give up xxx


----------



## Mtntn (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi there, 

I just wanted to post to say keep the faith. I had 6 blasts tested the first round and all were abnormal despite the clinic expecting at least one if not two to be normal (I am 40). I have PCOS so do produce a lot of eggs however the egg quality is also an issue. So with the PCOS had 17 blasts the second round tested and six were normal. I have had one FET that didn’t work but hopeful one of them will take. 

I personally believe it’s a numbers game. For me it was 6/23 that were normal over two rounds. It seems like it is a matter of just finding the good ones. 

It’s really good that you had five blasts out of six made it for testing. That seems like a good sign. 

Anyway best of luck with whatever you decide. It is a rough road. 
Mtntn


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi BabyinLondon, I'm sorry for your disappointing results. 

To be brutally honest I personally wouldn't entertain OE after 40, but I appreciate some people feel strongly about their own DNA.

Have you thought about DE at all? It could really save you a lot of grief and heartache. Also it is a great start in life for a child to be conceived from young eggs. Sometimes clinics are slow to bring this up, both due to the £ made from repeated cycles & PGS, shortage of donor eggs & also the perception that women see DE as less desirable, an assumption which is often misplaced.

If DE isn't for you (& even if it is), it may also be worth looking at the sperm. I don't know your situation but unless you are using DS from a bank which is only accepted if it is top notch, sometimes the issue is the sperm. I have tubal infertility & knew from the off that I could only conceive with IVF, but quite unexpectedly when preparing for our first IVF cycle, we discovered my husband had quite poor motility & morphology. We needed ICSI, & he was required to get karyotyped for this prior to our NHS cycle. 

Best wishes,

I hope you get your longed for baby in the end. 

B xxx


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

I know of some women who have had no luck on one cycle and the next had different results. I don’t know of anyone personally who had stronger results as they kept trying in their 40s, but as everyone’s AMH, reserve, etc. is different, I understand wanting to give it another go to see if the first round was flukey.

I have a friend that started trying to have children in her late 20s. She had no problems conceiving but would miscarry every time. She spent many years trying to have a baby with her OE. (As many of us do.) Despite her ease in conceiving she went for a round of IVF so they could test the embryos. She got something crazy like 30-something eggs and tons of embryos that looked good. Sent them for testing and 100% were complex abnormal. There was her answer. They decided to do donor embryos and purchased a frozen lot. Today they have 2 beautiful children and are the happiest family. Her only regret is how long she tried and suffered before that. 

This story helped me as I struggled to have IVF work for me again over many years after having my son via IVF after several years of treatment at 34. Regardless of what I tried or how many eggs, etc. I got, I couldn’t have another baby. I was super grateful for my son but really hoped for a second. I’m currently pregnant again at 40 with a baby via donor embryos and we are (cautiously) beyond thrilled. The pregnancy feels no different than my other one, except perhaps more precious and fought for after the years of OE and DE cycles to achieve it. I know that any precious baby placed in my arms would be loved and a miracle. 

So just wanted to say that I completely understand wanting to try again via OE IVF, and I also now understand the gift of other ways to pregnancy and motherhood as time passes (and when odds aren’t likely.) I think we all come to what we’re comfortable with when we’re ready. My main caution is to not use up precious years if the “writings on the wall” after giving it a go, ultimately coming between you and your best chance of motherhood and time with a child(ren).


----------

